# What do you think of the Paris Tack Lafitte Series Close Contact English Horse Saddle



## brizzybug5 (May 22, 2018)

I have been looking for a Close contact english saddle, but trying not to break the bank. I found this saddle, and all of the reviews i have seen have been pretty good, but just wanted to see others opinions on it. It is the Paris Tack Lafitte Series Close Contact English Saddle. It is $350 Dollars.:cowboy:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Never heard of it. Is it synthetic? it looks like the wintec clothes contact saddle. Of all the starter saddles you could get this one looks a little better than most.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Personally... I think it's hideous lol However both the dressage and close contact saddles I currently own, use, and _adore_ are ugly as all get out. But they fit me and my horse, and are well made and in fantastic condition. I bought both used, the dressage saddle for $125 and the close contact for $80. They're both between 8-10 years old, the dressage saddle pushing 10... But I don't show above local stuff, if at all, so look means very little. I say if it fits you and the horse, is well made, and in good condition you should go for it.

Here's a pic of the cc, cant seem to find one of my dressage saddle anywhere without me in it blocking the view haha


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.horsetackreview.com/review-display.php?ID=5702

The above is a review, only one was made from all the purchasers of said saddle...
I'm not going to say yes or no but am going to say _be very careful_ of the quality when a "new" saddle costs $350 and a entry level saddle on www.doversaddlery.com, www.statelinetack.com, www.horse.com, www.chicksaddlery.com website is near $600 or more....


You live in Washington state by your sign-in information...
I would strongly suggest you look at Craigslist listings, local tack shops and online sale pages for a name brand used close contact saddle.
You can probably, in fact I saw quite a few listings for nice saddles in a variety of sizes for not quite what you would be looking to spend...
Quality costs money...
Craftsmanship, leather that saddles are made from, good quality trees are what make saddles costly...
When you factor in those items and new the saddle sells for $350...making the business seller a profit...
_How good a quality are you really purchasing?_
2 year warranty on the saddle tree...tells me a lot about that quality.
Most any quality saddle manufacturer today is a minimum of 5 years on the tree alone...

Synthetic is cheaper to make than leather...
I do not like synthetic, but I think in this case it might be the smarter thing to consider...
Look at quality made synthetic to stay in your budget or look for a used leather saddle with a manufacturer name you recognize....
I think I would pass on the saddle you mention...
_sorry._
:runninghorse2:_..._
_jmo...
_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

any new saddle that cheap is not going to be high quality or could possibly even hurt your horse due to shoddy craftsmanship in the tree.

i would stear clear and instead find a used good quality/brand name saddle instead as horselovinguy suggested, on your local classifieds type sites (craigslist etc). this way you can also try it on your horse and ride in it prior to purchasing to ensure it fits well for both you and the horse.


----------

